# Off-Duty Texas Officer Fatally Shoots Robbery Suspect



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by click2houston.com*

An off-duty Richmond police officer fatally shot a robbery suspect Tuesday morning after she said three men tried to rob her in the parking lot of a Jersey Village apartment complex, police told KPRC Local 2.

Two of three robbery suspects were hit when the off-duty officer opened fire at about 7:06 a.m. on Pleasant Colony Drive near Steepleway Boulevard.

Emergency workers pronounced one of the suspects shot dead at the scene. The other suspect who was shot was taken to a hospital in an unknown condition.

Officers with the Jersey Village Police Department arrested a third suspect who was hiding in some nearby bushes.

Investigators said the off-duty officer works for the Richmond Police Department but was not in uniform when the shooting happened.

Authorities have not said if the off-duty officer was injured during the incident.

The identities of the people involved have not been released.

Copyright 2006 by Click2Houston.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

